# Homemade Heavy Bag Stand



## ArmorOfGod

http://i1.tinypic.com/200wiuh.jpg

I posted that as a response to another thread, but decided to start its own topic.
Has anyone made their own bag stand?  If so, what did it look like?
Mine is made of 4 by 4's, and 2 by 4's.  Also, I used carriage bolts, a few screws, and a simple eye bolt.

AoG


----------



## Sapper6

very nice.  love to see people put their minds to stuff and not just dropping $$ for over priced crap they could have easily built themselves.  love it!

thanks for posting.  post a pic if you can.


----------



## Deadlyknees

cool


----------



## donna

Excuse my ignorance, How did you set this up once you built it? Did you bolt it to a wall beam or is it free standing(set in concrete?). My husband keeps saying he will make me a metal one(welded) but this looks like something I could make myself and I wont be waiting "till the cows come home"


----------



## ArmorOfGod

I should have mentioned that I set it in concrete.
I would not fasten it to a wall beam myself due to the side to side swing of the bag.  Mine does "twist" a small bit side to side when the bag swings, but I have been using it for about 7 years now and it is holding up great.
In the end, I spent about $40 for everything, but I could have done a little bit better on the cost if I would have tried harder.  Still, $40 is far better than $200 for a premade freestanding stand.  Also, there is a sense of satisfaction every time I use it, knowing that I made it with my own hands and out of a design from my head.

AoG


----------

